# GTA Vice City is not Running on Xp



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi..........

This is my First post......pls Some body Help me.
I hav GTA Vice City version, running successfully on Windows 98 but not on XP. I also changed the Compatabilty Mode to Win 98 but Not Working.

ON xp,After playing Movie..this error Occures.....










If I am in Wrong Section, Plz move my Post...I am new ..sorry


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is your windows up to date?i see on the requirements for the game says xp with service pack1.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes..........I tired first with SP1, but failed
then install SP2 ...but still, isn't working.What to do...plz Help me...

Windows XP is updated


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok next thing to do is that screenshot you posted.it says for more info click here.do it then get us a screenshot of the error codes that will be listed.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

OK...Here are next 2 screen shots....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok ive looked up that error code.some people had bad memory with this error code.download ,and run memtest then we will see if that may be your problem as well.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

..What will this do?...What should I do After DownLoading it...

Its a Zip File...containing 2 ISo images.,...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Direct link to pre-compiled bootable ISO (click the link to download the zipped ISO file)
*http://www.memtest.org/download/1.70/memtest86+-1.70.iso.zip*

Unzip the file and burn the ISO to CD (as an image, not as data) to create a bootable CD. Reboot and enter the BIOS. Change the boot order to 'CD first', save settings, insert the CD and reboot. This will start the program. Run for one RAM stick at a time (very important) for at least 10 passes each and post back with the results.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

> Run for one RAM stick at a time (very important) for at least 10 passes each and post back with the results.


Plz Explain This Step...I didnt understand


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have more than one stick of RAM inserted on your motherboard, remove them leaving just one stick. This is to prevent memtest reporting false errors. Run the test, make a note of any errors, then repeat for the remaining RAM sticks.

You will see onscreen how many passes have been performed. The more the better, but 10 is usually enough for it to pick up any problems.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are the final Results............I took 5 passes...very Slow speed...

First Remove one stick of 256 MB


then attatch other Ram and Scan,,,,here are the Final Error List after 5 passes


All error came in Pass 0 and no error occures in next 4. so Escaped


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That was quick. It usually takes a few hours for 10 passes.

Any errors at all means the stick has failed and should be replaced.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats Why i stopped The Precess as i was expecting such an asnwer..

Thanx ...

But I cant replace my stick...Its new Kingston,the worlds best Ram Company.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Is there any Free DownLoad link for GTA - VC....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

KashifNawaz said:


> Thats Why i stopped The Precess as i was expecting such an asnwer..
> 
> Thanx ...
> 
> But I cant replace my stick...Its new Kingston,the worlds best Ram Company.


why cant it be replaced?call kingston,and get an rma started they will replace a bad stick.


----------



## KashifNawaz (Sep 16, 2007)

But its working Fine since 9 months....I hav no problem excpet this Game...
How can I Claim these sticks...? and also I hav only 1 month warranty remaining...

Thanx for reply


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just call em and say the memory is failing on memtest86.kingston has a lifetime warranty on ram they have replaced some for me that was over 2 years old.


----------

